
ProtonMail is dropping support for Internet Explorer 11 - ccnafr
https://protonmail.com/blog/internet-explorer-support/
======
m_st
Nice for them!

We launched a web application for construction companies in Switzerland a few
months ago. And quickly learned the hard way that we have to improve the IE
compatibility. The last 90 days IE11 was used for 36% of all traffic.

Too bad the new Edge isn't called IE12 and automatically deployed as a
replacement through Windows Update :-)

~~~
watermelon0
Sadly, Edge is completely different from IE, and still cannot replace it in
most cases. There are still too many public websites (e.g. online banking and
other sites using digital signatures), and even more enterprise intranet
sites, that require legacy ActiveX, Java applets, or Silverlight.

I'm fairly sure Microsoft is not fan of IE either, but they will still be
stuck with it for many years. The most they can probably do, is to not have it
installed by default in future versions of Windows 10, but I have a feeling
that it will stick around for longer than IE6.

~~~
trothamel
Do you have examples of this? My sense is why this had been the case, it's
been several years since I've encountered a site that doesn't work with some
combination of the HTML5 web stack and flash.

~~~
brianpgordon
Is this still current?

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/south-koreans-use-internet-
exp...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/south-koreans-use-internet-explorer-its-
the-law/)

------
jumbopapa
I'd be pretty shocked if any ProtonMail users used IE.

~~~
realusername
Yes that seems a pretty odd combination, you want more secure email but using
IE11 at the same time?

~~~
tux1968
Wouldn't be surprising to find that security conscious people are more apt to
alter their user agent string or have a plugin that rotates it often to
counter fingerprinting. There are probably fewer genuine IE11 users than what
is being detected.

~~~
gruez
>or have a plugin that rotates it often to counter fingerprinting

That's not going to fool any competent fingerprinting scripts.
Blink/webkit/gecko have different javascript implementations so it's easy to
cross-check whether your user agent header matches your "real" user agent. The
only thing you're really going to fool are server side logs for user agent. If
anything, using user agent spoofer is an entropy source (makes you stick out
more) because most people don't spoof their user agent.

~~~
bduerst
Rotating the agent _alone_ , right, but it's part of a larger set of tools
usually. I don't think anyone is implying that security conscious users are
_only_ doing that.

------
dieulot
Slack dropped it last month: [https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/115002037526-Minimu...](https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/115002037526-Minimum-requirements-for-using-Slack#-web-browsers)

------
Supermighty
I understand them wanting to discontinue browsers that have very low usage and
have discontinued support from Microsoft, but I can't help but feel a little
sad about the narrowing browser engine ecosystem.

~~~
ravenstine
Exactly how many browser engines do we need? There's currently
Blink(Chrome|Edge|Brave), Gecko(Firefox), and WebKit(Safari and various OSS
browsers). With web technology standards, it doesn't really make sense that
there would be _that_ much competition, so having 3 competing engines seems
sufficient to me.

~~~
mbell
I'm sure some won't like this comment, but there are only two that matter:
Chrome and Safari. Firefox's share is about the same as IE 11 (2.0 -> 2.5%).

~~~
IceWreck
> Firefox's share is about the same as IE 11 (2.0 -> 2.5%).

No? Most browser share analysis put FF at #2 (9-10%), for desktop/laptops and
at #3 (5-6%) for mobile.

~~~
HunOL
In minds of developers/managers/testers. I find too often sites that do not
work correctly in Firefox.

------
ahelwer
Maybe I'll be able to reach other ProtonMail users here - does anyone else
have persistent issues logging in to the web client? I use Firefox, LastPass,
and Authy for 2FA. I have to try 6-7 times to log in every time, it drives me
nuts. If it weren't for the mobile app I would have dumped this service long
ago (for which I pay $50/year). This is the only site where I have issues
logging in.

~~~
keawade
I've been using ProtonMail for about a year and I've never had an issue
logging in. The web client is the primary interface I use.

